# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Vernieuwde software voor een snellere diagnose van netvliesziekten

## Leontien

Canon Europe, wereldwijd marktleider in imaging solutions, kondigt nieuwe software aan voor de Canon OCT-HS100, Canon's apparaat voor optische coherentie tomografie (OCT) en netvliescamera's1. 

De combinatie van de Canon OCT-HS100, het eerste volledig geautomatiseerde frequentiedomein OCT-apparaat in de industrie en de nieuwe software van Canon verbetert de bruikbaarheid en biedt middels een uitgebreide normatieve database een nog betrouwbaardere en snellere diagnose van netvliesziekten. Tot de nieuwe functies van de software behoort een uitzonderlijk grote netvliesscanbreedte van 13mm en een uitgebreide radiale scanmodus. 

Canon introduceert ook een bijgewerkte versie van haar software voor netvliescamera's van Canon, RICS versie 4.2, met diverse verbeteringen zoals een optionele mozaïekfunctie waarmee meerdere netvliesbeelden in één enkel mozaïekbeeld gecombineerd kunnen worden voor een uitzonderlijk brede weergave van een groot gebied van het netvlies, waardoor ook eventuele netvliesafwijkingen in de periferie makkelijker gevonden kunnen worden

Yoshiyuki Masuko, Head of Medical Imaging, Canon Europe, zegt: Canon loopt al ruim 70 jaar voorop op het gebied van apparatuur voor oogdiagnose. Wij streven naar een betere patiëntenzorg en zijn blij dat wij nu één van de meest uitgebreide normatieve databases in de markt kunnen aanbieden. Onze nieuwste softwareverbeteringen stellen professionele oogheelkundigen in staat netvliesziekten eerder vast te stellen.

Wat vind jij van dit nieuws?

----------


## Wendy

Dat is natuurlijk mooi als eerder netvliesziekten wordt opgespoord.

----------

